

My girlfriend launched her own bitcoin site - pelim
http://bitcoinbit.ch/

======
nkuttler
You know.. I can imaging her getting some coins. Some dudes just enjoy being
abused.

Personally I think it's lame, but if it works, congrats!

------
davidsmith8900
\- Well Done. I like this

